# Woolworth Ice Box Cheesecake



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://easyrecipesly.com/the-famous-woolworth-ice-box-cheesecake/


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

If you can find Milnot milk (same aisle-same shelf), it's even better!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Walk down memory lane, thanks


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Looked at some of the other recipes and copied them to try.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks. I miss Woolworth's. Lots of memories.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you for posting this recipe. 
I have all the ingredients in my pantry so will make it tomorrow as I just love cheesecake.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

bundyanne07 said:


> Thank you for posting this recipe.
> I have all the ingredients in my pantry so will make it tomorrow as I just love cheesecake.


This has a frothy consistency that makes it lighter.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

Remember this desert from childhood. I make it now from my grandmother's recipe, but she didn't use the cream cheese. I think this would add more substance (and calories) and plan to try it. I also use only fresh squeezed lemon. I've tried the bottled juice but it doesn't cut the evaporated milk taste as well. One hint: When the recipe says "Well Chilled" it means in the refrigerator at least overnight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

glendajean said:


> Remember this desert from childhood. I make it now from my grandmother's recipe, but she didn't use the cream cheese. I think this would add more substance (and calories) and plan to try it. One hint: When the recipe says "Well Chilled" it means in the refrigerator at least overnight.


Can you share your grandmother's recipe? I am thinking I want to try the Woolworth one with lime jello.


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

The night before put the Pet milk in the refrigerator.

Lemon Fluff
Ingredients :
1 lg. can Pet milk, chilled
1 (3 oz.) pkg. lemon gelatin
1 1/3 c. boiling water
1 c. sugar
1/4 c. fresh squeezed lemon juice
1 sleeve Graham Crackers, crushed
Preparation :
Dissolve gelatin in water. Refrigerate until thick like jelly.
Whip milk and refrigerate. Whip gelatin until frothy. Add juice
and sugar; fold milk into gelatin. Line a 13 x 9 inch pan with
crushed Graham Crackers, reserving some for top. 
Add gelatin mixture and sprinkle remaining crumbs on top. 
Refrigerate. Cut into squares and serve cold.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.food.com/recipe/milnot-cheesecake-327707

This is the Milnot version. Beater, bowl, etc. should be ice cold before whipping the Milnot


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

glendajean said:


> The night before put the Pet milk in the refrigerator.
> 
> Lemon Fluff
> Ingredients :
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.food.com/recipe/milnot-cheesecake-327707
> 
> This is the Milnot version. Beater, bowl, etc. should be ice cold before whipping the Milnot


I use to use Milnot. I will look for it. Thanks


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

thanks, looks good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.food.com/recipe/milnot-cheesecake-327707
> 
> This is the Milnot version. Beater, bowl, etc. should be ice cold before whipping the Milnot


I looked for Milnot but couldn't find it here. I use to use it years ago.


----------

